# DP Manual.



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm new here and am not sure if discussion on it has already taken place, but does anyone have any experience with the e-book dp manual? ( http://www.dpmanual.com ) full title: Depersonalization: A Recovered Sufferer's Comprehensive Guide On How To Cope With And Alleviate It.

If anybody here has bought it, and/or has something general to say about it, do you believe it works well with Depersonalization Alleviating?

Please Reply! - Philli.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Philli

I downloaded the manual, and read it often again, just to reassure myself. The guy who wrote it, Shaun, a DP "survivor", gives very down to earth practical advise on how to cope with DP/DR. The biggest message he tries to convey is to re-programme the mind, by reducing the anxiety. As fear and anxiety "feed" the DP.

He gives some very practical tips, and it is written in layman's terms. When u download the manual, you get his email address. I corresponded with him for over 6 months after reading his manual, and he was always very helpfull and practial with his advice.

Although it is not a "cure", the manual is more of a coping strategy, and practical methods of reducing anxiety.

All the best.

CyberA


----------



## Islander1 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for sharing im going to purchase the book and have a read, not necessarily to be cured but i find it interesting reading other peoples experiences with DP and how they managed to overcome them.

here is a excerpt



> I'd like to tell you a little bit about myself. I am 26 years old. I have completed a Masters Degree in Film Studies, I play guitar in a band, I exercise every day, I have a great social life and a loving family. I am and have always been an avid reader, and consider myself to be quite a creative person. And for many years, I took all of these wonderful things for granted. I thought that as long as I lived, I?d always have them available to me.
> 
> But all of that changed on the night of the 31st of August 2005 ? when I suffered an intense panic attack. It happened as I was sitting alone, watching television, and seemed to come out of nowhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

is there a download link for this?


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

Ye are there any download links for it


----------



## SonofEagles (Jan 12, 2008)

Here it is - totally worth it. Shaun is absolutely great and very helpful

http://www.dpmanual.com/


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

yea ima definatly purchase this once im done with the book feeling unreal by dr simeon


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

i just got the book
i already read it this morning it took me like 2 hours
its short but has alot of good tips and is very useful
i think everyone here should get this book it will definatly help you


----------

